# C&C on first product style shot



## craigdhd (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi, I've never shot anything in a product studio style before but have been given an assignment to shoot the theme of water for my camera club. Knowing the guys in it the majority of the photos submitted are gonna be streams and rivers and so I wanted to try doing something a bit different in this style capturing splashes, bubbles etc. I've posted my first attempt below, I watched as many tutorials as I could and there's a bit of compositing between several of the photos I took and a lot more photoshop than I'm used to so would like to get some constructive criticism on it's strengths and weaknesses before I continue trying to set up some more shots.


----------



## craigdhd (Feb 17, 2014)

did a bit more editing to tone down some reflections would appreciate any other ideas for improvement?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 17, 2014)

I like your idea ... though I am not sure if the water pouring into the glass is right.
The lighting is good.


----------



## julianliu (Mar 6, 2014)

you need some backlight to seperate the bottle from background.


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 18, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> I like your idea ... though I am not sure if the water pouring into the glass is right.
> The lighting is good.



I was thinking the opposite, the lighting is ...inadequate. The bottle looks to have some embossing on it, but it is barely visible, the company paid to have that built into the bottle, if it were me I'd make sure it was visible (I realize it isn't a paid product photo, but still). Maybe a reflector front left to bring some light back onto the front of the bottle, and skim across the embossing on the front.

I'd try some different angles for the pour, try to get it coming in almost at one lip of the glass, then splashing back up just as it starts to hit the bottom, something more dynamic, this is rather plain.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 18, 2014)

insstead of posting our the distraction reflections, make better ones from the start.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 18, 2014)

More light is needed but what about getting some perspex and shoot it like this

http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/i-FRjHhTd/0/XL/IMG_2659_1-XL.jpg

Here's how i lit it

http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/i-C563rSs/0/XL/IMG_2660-XL.jpg

Or try something like this
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/i-DmC9zPF/0/XL/IMG_3866-XL.jpg


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet Surrender by f_one_eight, on Flickr







Someone posted that video after I showed my shot (lit underneath and from the camera right (bounced back by a reflector camera left).  

That video is a huge help and I plan to use some of the techniques when I shoot again.  Also, it looks like you need better separation from the background..

Best,
Jake


----------

